# Inhalt eine Clob Feldes zw. zwei DB's kopieren



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich am einfachsten den Inhalt (reiner Text, max. 8000 Zeichen) aus einem Clob Feld einer Oracle DB in ein Clob Feld einer zweiten Oracle DB kopieren?

Das ganze mittels jdbcracle:thin und Oracle 10G Client Version.

Zurzeit nutze ich nen BufferedReader und schreibe den Inhalt in einen String, um diesen dann wieder in das Clob Feld der 2. DB einzulesen.

Geht das auch einfacher/direkter ohne Umweg über BufferedReader und String?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## ms (8. Jan 2008)

Ist das eine einmalige Aufgabenstellung oder soll dass durchgehend im Betrieb laufen?

ms


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2008)

das soll für eine import / sync funktion sein, als mehr wie einmal.


----------

